# Today's Gauteng Weather



## Clouder (16/11/15)

Hi Guys,

I have received many warning messages today from South African Weather Services regarding strong winds, rain, thunder storms and hail for today across Gauteng. So, wherever you find yourself, please take care, drive safely and protect yourselves!

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Wyvern (16/11/15)

And send the storm to me in the cape!


----------

